# A girls attempt at washing a car!



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

I decided to try out the sample of race glaze wax today on my MINI and a few products i purchased at Goodwood Fesitival of speed and of course give her the weekly wash.

Here she is..





































I started at 12.00 by hosing her down first to loosen the dirt and get her body work wet ready for a wash. I poured a big lump of Meguires NXT car wash in the bucket and topped it up full of water. Using for the first time my new huge big wooly lambs wool wash mitt.

The beading..










































She's only got about a weeks worth of dirt on her, approx 50 miles of driving. I had clayed her a few weeks ago so her body work was smooth like glass still and she also had the 3 step meguires paint system done at that same time.

I went over the whole car with the wash mitt quickly as the sun was comming out. Once i had done that i hosed her down to rinse it off and then hosed the arches and wheels.

I then used the meguires terry towel and dried her which was very easy as the paint was so smooth and silky. Next up was to get back cleaning those wheels and arches. Notice those swirls though










All dry now..

































I use a small sponge for this (i know very bad) and use my fingers to clean behind the wheels on the fronts.The disks on the JCW brakes are too big for me to fit my wheel brush under but i use the brush for the back wheels. Once the all four wheels are done including cleaning the wheel arches i then ran the sponge under her side skirts which got alot of muck off. A quick hose down of the wheels and arches to rinse the suds off.

Now as she was parked under a tree for a day and is not bad enaugh for a clay i used meguires scratch X to prepare the paint work for the wax and try and mask those pesky swirls. Some small tar spots are removed after much hard work and small little tree sap bits (i had to pick quite a few off by hand!!). By this time my car is a landing ground for all bugs and a bird flys over and deposits poo on her After correcting that and allowing a few mins to let the product dry i then buff it all off which takes awhile, and my backs aching now! The car begins to get a few looks from people passing as she's shining nicely, which i find rewarding I really do love megs stuff!


































Now for the exciting bit which i had been waiting for applying my little sample of raceglaze! The sample pot is tiny! the size of a lip balm and i am well known for allways using far to much product So i use my fingers to apply this over the whole car.










I did manage to even most of it over the whole car, phew! It was a lovely smelling wax and a pleasure to apply. Its really rich and i enjoyed using a paste wax for the first time. I prefered it to the liquid stuff i have. I left it on for about 5 to 10 mins to haze over. I was surprised it took so long to haze over. Buffing it off was hard work! as it had gone rock hard. My arms felt like lead weights towards the end but i was really pleased with the deepness of shine on her that it produced. It was as if she was driniking up the wax and loving it haha the paint work was even more smooth and silky and the reflection was really deep she was looking like a brand new MINI now:car:


















































































Time was getting on now so i decided to leave the engine bay, exhaust clean and interior detail to next weekend. I decided to try out my new leather cream to the seats though that i bought at goodwood. Liquid leather was the product and it smelt lovely. It was really easy for me to apply and the seats lapped it up nicely


















I then scooted around quickly and applied megs plastic care to her arches and all other exterior plastic. This was then followed by a quick spritz of window cleaner on all exterior glass. The wheels had dried water spots on them by now so i applied megs nxt wax to them which brought them up lovely. Time for trying out my next product! my new megs tyre gel applicator. This was a really nice size and worked really well with the megs tyre gell on all 4 tyres.










































I was pleased with how she looked now, and time was pressing near Top Gear so i cleaned out her bucket, washed the wash mitt and put her products away back in their named plastic sandwich bags










Chili was put away in her garage and the time was 7.30pm

Next weekend it will be the engine bay, exhaust, another exterior wash and a interior detail.

And now i'm thinking, what other cleaning bits am i running out of and need


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks very nice, good work


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good job there Vikki :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work there Vikki, very impressive!!

Are you going to buy a full pot of RG55?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks great Vikki :thumb:

What Race Glaze wax sample did you have?

I tried my 55 for the first time Sat. Nice smelling, goes on easy, but i did find it tough to get off - but i think i left it too long TBH, as the sun was on it and the car is white, so was a pain to see where i'd been and hadn't! :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and some nice pics.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Great effort and Great results, well done


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks superb, especially like the colour and the wheels are great.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job Vikki :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Vikki....looks great :thumb:

Shame about the rubbish tyres though eh.....you should have got real ones like MICHELIN eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Nice work there Vikki, very impressive!!
> 
> Are you going to buy a full pot of RG55?


I would of done if Victoria stuff was never made, ordered some of it and hoping its as good as everyone has said


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

thats fantastic work.. love the car :thumb:


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Looks great Vikki :thumb:
> 
> What Race Glaze wax sample did you have?
> 
> I tried my 55 for the first time Sat. Nice smelling, goes on easy, but i did find it tough to get off - but i think i left it too long TBH, as the sun was on it and the car is white, so was a pain to see where i'd been and hadn't! :lol:


it was the green one, with 42% carnuba, is good stuff. I can only compare it though to high street brands as i have never had a wax other than them. So will be interesting to see how it compares to the victoria stuff when i get it


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Very nice Vikki....looks great :thumb:
> 
> Shame about the rubbish tyres though eh.....you should have got real ones like MICHELIN eh LOL!!
> 
> Bryan


hehe F1 brand tyres:driver: i allways have this fun banter with my boyfriend who loves his Dunlops! but i point out to him my F1 brand hehehe


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work there, Vikki - love the car and it does look superb now :thumb:

Nice write up as well with some cracking photos - well done!!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Great looking Mini.
What do you use on your R90 Alloy wheels to keep looking so good ?

Cheers

Perm


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. I just wash the car every week even in winter although sometimes its not every week but majority of the time once a week. I dry the wheels sometimes, if its raining when i have washed the car i dont bother. I use now and then some normal car wax on them or megs chrome polish stuff thats in a little purple pot. That gets them nice and shiny, or some autosoil on the lip, thats good stuff for the exhaust too.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Lovely Job there


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Great job and a good write-up! :thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

I want that Mini, just with an S engine under the bonnet! Very impressive!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

after watching the italian/ L.A job movie, the other night,watching those minis,they look superb with big alloys on them,the seats in yours look brilliant,as regards to the wax,do not apply on in hot sunshine to warm/hot panels,only apply one panel at a time,before buffing off,leave no longer than 2 minutes to cure,the wax flash's off in no time in warm weather,use more than one mf as they soon get caked in wax :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

:drool:


I love your car! I bet it's a BLAST to drive! Great job on an awesome car. Chili Red isn't my favorite color on the R56, but on the R53 JCW, it's such an awesome color.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Good good work there, and nice car; looks good in red :thumb:

*But* - how many buckets?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks lovely  

Johnny


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

lovely job..... i love the way you ladies feel you need to say a " womans attempt" my other half can do as good a job of detailing as i can, thats when i can convince her that she doesn't need that other cup of coffee


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

looks vey nice and some nice pics aswell
:thumb::wave:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, very glossy:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking very nice there, good write up too!

You wont mask much with ScratchX as it abrasive rather than filling - great for these light looking swilrs though if you are willing to put in a lot of hours you could correct the car with it, but you'd have arms like tree trunks by the end of it!

Lovely looking car :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great finish on it now.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice, really like the last photo :thumb: is it a genuine JCW?


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks very very clean vikki

You should try this wheel brush from polished bliss. looks daft but it works so well for getting to the back of the wheels

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-back-brush-wheels.html

I want one of them megs wheel applicators things!!!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

drka-drka said:


> I want one of them megs wheel applicators things!!!


Have a look at this (other traders sell them too) don't have Megs on them but it's the same applicator. I have a few and they are really good.

Re: wheel brush the EZ Detail Brush is also great.


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great Work. Looks really Goot.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

parish said:


> Good good work there, and nice car; looks good in red :thumb:
> 
> *But* - how many buckets?


haha I know but I don't get on well with the two bucket method I allways forget which on to dip in too!


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Aero said:


> Very nice, really like the last photo :thumb: is it a genuine JCW?


No Hasent got any JCW engine stuff yet.. Only JCW parts.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

drka-drka said:


> Looks very very clean vikki
> 
> You should try this wheel brush from polished bliss. looks daft but it works so well for getting to the back of the wheels
> 
> ...


Oh cool thanks for that ill get one of them.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job and Great write up, these split rim alloys look good.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks stunning! love the car!!!!


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Lovely job Vicki:thumb:
Those rims really suit the Mini, looks great


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice looking Mini, but I bet next you'll be buying a PC/220 cos I know those swirls are bugging you  

Top job! :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

well done


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

I think you have convinced me to spend £45 on a very small pot!!

Excellent work there


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

excellent job vicki nice to see another woman on here look forward to the engine bay pics keep up the good work great pictures to
chrissy


----------



## superted (Jun 24, 2008)

top job there vicki, just wish my mrs would wash her car herself. might save my back a bit!! :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

nice job


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Good job Vikki


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work hun :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks much better now, nice one :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Now that looks stunning a really great job and write up:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great car, love it and it looks craacking after a little work

Nice


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely rim job there on those bad boys!


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job, car looks fab! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great and what a lovely colour :thumb: those wheels really suit the car as well.

As already though, get a 2nd bucket and a grit guard and help keep those swirls down. You'll love the Vic Concours, and its much easier to use. Just put on a panel and buff it right off without waiting


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

*vikki* said:


> haha I know but I don't get on well with the two bucket method I allways forget which on to dip in too!


Try getting two different colour buckets or write/stick a label on each! Save you getting as many swirls on it! Cracking Job tho :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice work on a beauty of a car. :thumb:

Not sure about girls having cars that they refer to as she... but then if the Hamster can have a car with a boy's name I guess it's ok. 

You should def try the TBM though, it really does make a difference in the long run :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lurvely!!! :thumb:

Excellent job Vikki.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

great 
is that an original works cooper or have u just badged it  ?
great looking chilired there 

mac


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks superb!!! Good to see a woman into detailing


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Nice looking Mini, but I bet next you'll be buying a PC/220 cos I know those swirls are bugging you
> 
> Top job! :thumb:


haha i would if i could learn how to use one, if only there was a local course i could go on:buffer: I saw meguires have one out and say its idiot proof and no damage can be done? so tempted:detailer::buffer:


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

AndyD said:


> Try getting two different colour buckets or write/stick a label on each! Save you getting as many swirls on it! Cracking Job tho :thumb:


Good idea i will do actyally, wish i never sold my gritt guard now on ebay! haha.. ill get one this time though that fits the bucket. Do i need a gritt guard in each bucket? its along time since i read about this type of washing. How long should i leave the victoria wax on each pannel before buffing off?


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Very nice work on a beauty of a car. :thumb:
> 
> Not sure about girls having cars that they refer to as she... but then if the Hamster can have a car with a boy's name I guess it's ok.
> 
> You should def try the TBM though, it really does make a difference in the long run :thumb:


haha shes my baby whats TBM?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

*vikki* said:


> haha i would if i could learn how to use one, if only there was a local course i could go on:buffer: I saw meguires have one out and say its idiot proof and no damage can be done? so tempted:detailer::buffer:


Yes the G220 is great (yes of course it's the one I've got ). Have a read of DaveKG's guide if you haven't already.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Yes the G220 is great (yes of course it's the one I've got ). Have a read of DaveKG's guide if you haven't already.


What section is this guide in?:newbie:

Is it safe for a novice to use like me without making my paint work worse?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:
Excellent write up too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

*vikki* said:


> What section is this guide in?:newbie:
> 
> Is it safe for a novice to use like me without making my paint work worse?


Sorry, see here http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

Yes, very safe if you don't do anything silly :thumb:


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet..

Lovely to see those alloys without a mark on them - I cannot understand for the life of me why people spec such lovely wheels and then proceed to to destroy them at every given opportunity.......is parking really that difficult 

Re the engine bay, pick up some AutoGlym Vinyl And Rubber Care, it works a treat on the MINI engine bay with it's abundant black plastics.
Also great for the wheel arch liners - if you give them a good scrub and then apply it liberally they will be much easier to keep clean and also have a lovely black sheen.......will make your wheels look even better.

Cheers..


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

This forums great but the downside is that it gets me wanting sooo many products haha!


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

hmm dont think i am good enaugh to do the polishing by machine myself. I am thinking of getting her done next year by a guy called roy? i think his from here.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job. Top colour and great shots too


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumb:Great Job Vikki, How did you find the race glaze 55, great before and afters and a great colour. you can just make out the plate no. on some of the photos best to blank out if you can.
Phil


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice work there vikki :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job :thumb:

If you aren't too confident in machine polishing you can always use AutoGlym's SRP which can be used by hand. It also cleans the paint too, rather than using Meg's Step 1. See here for a very useful guide on paint correction by hand. It's certainly not quick though!

You might also be interested in looking at applying a sealant such as AG's EGP or Meg's #7, which give a layer between the polished surface and the wax. It can make a difference on appearance. 

I've used Vics Concours and it's really good. It gives a great gloss finish. Especially on dark coloured cars. To save on product use, try using a foam applicator pad instead of by hand. You'll use much less product, and the Concours wax needs to be applied sparingly. 
You might find you were leaving the Raceglaze on for too long, which is why it was so hard to get off. You buff off the Vics a few seconds after you've applied it. No need to wait for it to haze.

Oh, and that drying towel looks a bit dirty - I'd recommend CG's Miracle Dryer. It's great. :thumb:

Best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top job! the mini is looking very happy


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now that is a beautiful shine, great work! Very nice pics and write up too.

Gary


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent work! :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb work, mini looks very shiny top photo's to:thumb: what camera did you use?


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice and deep wet finish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

some great 'arty' pics there Vikki

nice effort too by the way:thumb:


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

saxoboy07 said:


> Superb work, mini looks very shiny top photo's to:thumb: what camera did you use?


thanks guys, oh its a Canon 40D with sigma lense, on auto mode as i sill havent learnt how to use all the functions


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

excellent ! that red is super glossy very nice.


----------



## SimonVW (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good & great finish


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice work Vikki great reflection shots!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

some good photo's there as well, good work photographing a red car!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks great vikki!!


----------



## iiyama (Jun 7, 2006)

That looks excellent, well done.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

that looks lovely that!!! nice job


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent Job there Vikki


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Not bad for a girl I suppose









































Ok. ok, it's very good...........


















for a girl


----------



## kjmac (Jul 12, 2008)

top job well done


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Great work!!! Remember this car as a Modern MINI Oscar's winner


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

haha yea thats her  thanks guys, got to try out my new wax tomorrow if weather holds out! woo!


----------

